# Team Chunky Love Spearfishing Tourny Results & Pics



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Got our asses beat in the "1-2 foot seas building to 2-4 later in the afternoon". ha! 

Ok...more like already 3-5 with some 7 footers here and there. Bad day when for the first time ever I thought the boat might actually capsize. Hit by a bad one, following seas, and it got us sideways and I have no idea how many degrees we listed port, and all coolers, tanks, gear, chairs, and passengers slammed to the wall on one side of the boat.

It was then I had everybody on board memorize our long and lat degrees and minutes so if I had to quickly call it in on the radio before it was submerged!

I know the other competitors got beat to death too, but some great fish were brought by all to the weigh in!

We only each got to dive one tank, and were just gettin warmed up, we had 3 tanks each and were gonna do about 9 bounce dives each.

Oh well...we stil got some meat in the cooler, and am proud to say as of Saturday Brandy was in first place with his flounder (forgot the weight), and Lane was in first place with his 24.8# snapper! We got 1st in 2 out of 6 categories! Sweeeeet

Lane also got a nice trigger fish that didn't place, and Brandy got 2 snappers around 11 or 12# I think.

I got a 17.8 pound snapper that missed 3rd by about 3#, but it ain't missin my grill by nothin! I did have to play shark patrol on the dive Brandy got his snappers, had a 7 footer that got way to pushy, put my powerhead on, and he made a run right at me and when about 5 feet away, I let go with all 3 bands in the side of his belly to hit his liver.

Solid shot! Only problem was I am a cheap ass and I have carried the same sealed up .223 rounds with me on a few days dives, instead of throwing em out and taking new ones.

I learned my lesson the primer or crimp seal (fingernail polish) must of at one point got comprimised, cuz the primer was fully dented in...but no BANG!

Damn....but he still didn't like it AT ALL...and turned tail and split to not be seen again! I know how much power is in that impact from that heavy powerhead on the end of a 4 foot steel shaft nailing somthing in the guts at that speed. He's definately got a bruise..and may think twice about divers!

If not, we're gonna hit that spot again next time out cuz it was loaded with 10-12 pound snapper! If the "bruised one" wants to come back for round 2, I will have freshly sealed new rounds to play!

Oh yeah...got all that on video to. Talk about a fast disapearing act when he got hit. I'll get it up one day.

Sunday, one boat was brave enough to get out in the gulf, and another boat went in the bay.

Lanes Snapper held 1st till the end of the tourney, but Brandy's flounder got knocked down to second. Both got some awesome prizes though!

Honorable mention has to go to Sean Mclemore with a 63 pound gag grouper! We went over there last night while he was cleaning it....that thing was a hoss! I'm sure he'll get some pics up.
Nuff talk...here's the pics.
Our






take for a half day of diving...

Lane and Brandy day one. 








My 17.2 pounder...not enough to place, but enough for the grill!


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Looks like a great time was had by all. Thanks for the report.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Clay-Doh said:


> Honorable mention has to go to Sean Mclemore


LoL


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

That things a beast! Measured exactly 50"...each filet weighed 14 pounds.

Bad ass


----------



## grassbed hunter (Apr 6, 2008)

man yall sure do get the big ones great job


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

*Great Job Team Chunky Love!*

You guys kicked our butts in the snapper and flounder division. We hit a lot of spots and found a boat load of 10 - 15 pound snapper but never saw the big one. Great job!


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

Dude, I just came across your "Powerhead Chunky Love Shark" video on youtube. Your disclaimer at the beginning made me laugh so hard I nearly sharted. Well done.


----------

